# Help resizing a gif image without losing the animation



## LeoTen (May 24, 2010)

I'm trying to resize an animated icon I have to 50x50 so that I can use it on DA, but every time I try to, the animation is lost and it becomes a static image.  Can anyone help me out with this?

Here's the gif animation I want resized.
http://d.facdn.net/art/leoten/1273733182.leoten_1273732010.champ_leotenheadbang.gif

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

If you're using Photoshop CS, it's a bit tricky.

You need to use the File>Import video frames to layers option. It only wants to select Quicktime stuff, so into the filename box stick *.* which allows it to see all file types. From there, select the gif, resize as normal and Save for web and devices.


----------



## LeoTen (May 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



Thanks a lot!  Ugh, sometimes I can be useless when it comes to things like this. xD;


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

LeoTen said:


> Thanks a lot!  Ugh, sometimes I can be useless when it comes to things like this. xD;



See the above explanation. The CS versions of Photoshop make it a bit trickier than when it shipped with Imageready.


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

I was gonna post but it looks like you got it, nice job!


----------



## Nollix (May 24, 2010)

LeoTen said:


> Thanks a lot!  Ugh, sometimes I can be useless when it comes to things like this. xD;



It's okay, most people are completely useless with computers, especially furries. That's why this board is a de facto tech support forum.


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Looks like you got it. I guess I can't brag about 'I have CS5 and you don't.' now...

Nice avatar, by the way.


----------

